# X-Drive Innenlager



## frorider (3. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Da wieder Mal ein ISIS-Innenlager seinen Geist aufgegeben hat, würd ich gern auf ein anderes System wechseln. Shimano will ich nicht, und von den FSA bzw. Truvativ "Außenlagern" hab ich noch nicht wirklich was gehört. Also bleibt das X-Drive System übrig...

Gibts immer noch Probleme mit den Lagern (ich erinner mich da an den "Deus X-Type-Thread")?
Wie lang hält so ein Lager im Durchschnitt (ISIS-Lager haben bei mir nach 1-6 Monaten den Löffel abgegeben)?
Sind die Lager stark Schmutzanfällig? Sie sind ja nicht mehr durch den Rahmen geschützt.
Kann man die Lager einfach wechseln (also nicht die komplette Lagereinheit mit Lagerschale)?
Welche Kurbel ist empfehlenswert? Ich schwanke zwischen Atlas und Diabolus (beide mit 22/32/BG). Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied bzw. Stabilitätsunterschied zwischen den Kurbeln? Schwerer als mein momentanes Setup (NorthShore DH, Signature FR) sollts eigentlich nicht werden...

MfG
Fabian


----------



## blaubaer (4. Mai 2005)

ich fahr jetzt schon an 2 bikes die RaceFace Diabolus X-Type Lager inkl. Kurbeln, an einem bike ist die Kombi jetzt schon 1 jahr alt und nach den anfänglichen problemen, nach 3 monaten Lagerdefekt, läuft alles wunderbar, besser als die ISIS FR Signature version die ich an meinem Slayer hatte 

zu den kurbeln, die Atlas ist einfach nicht Ketteführungstauglich !! da die aufnahmen für das kleinste kettenblatt zu weit nach innen stehen, bei der Diabolus ist diese aufnahme durch einen Stern abschraubbar 

vom Gewicht her, weiss ich nicht mehr genau, hab sie mal gewogen, die Diabolus und auch hier irgendwo gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider (4. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werd einfach mal schauen, welche Kurbel ich billiger kriege und die wirds dann. Die Diabolus ist mir irgendwie einfach zu fett, am liebsten wären mir die NorthShore DH als X-Type Version  

Wenn die Lager länger als 1 Jahr halten, bin ich schon zufrieden. Zur Not kann man ja mal ein Lager austauschen, kostet ja nicht die Welt...


----------

